# Wanting a foxpro



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm looking at adding a foxpro to my call lineup. And would like to see which you guys are liking the best or some personal experience with either the

firestorm

hellfire

fury 2.

Thanks guys for the information and help.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

love my firestorm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a FuryII It's working great for me.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Justin Pratt!!!!


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

SHampton said:


> Justin Pratt!!!!


Yes sir!!!


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Check out that cs24L that guy has. It's gonna be kinda big though.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

GOTCHA! You be Scott huh?

Could be a sweet set up though!!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

It's the big one. Takes 20 AA batteries!!!!!!


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Holy crap! Other than volume what's the benefits to these? How long do you think those batteries last?


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay is was a video lol watching it now


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Scott for the video it was super helpful


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Buy good rechargeables. Ask that guy what he wants for his. Might offer him $300-325.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

I will hit him up for sure.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

He wants $500 and says it comes with the entire fox pro library! Unfortunately it's out of my price range at the moment.


----------

